# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تفاوت بین دو رشته علوم ورزشی و تربیت بدنی؟

## amir_081

سلام. تفاوت رشته ی علوم ورزشی و تربیت بدنی چیست؟ ایا این دو یکی هستند و فقط مردم اسم ان ها را تغییر داده اند؟
رشته ی مربیگری ورزشی چه تفاوتی با ان ها دارد؟ ایا اینده ی این رشته ها تضمین است؟

----------


## amin_m

سلام 
هر دو یکی هستن
علاقه داشته باشی و رشته ورزشی حرفه ی داشته باشی خیلی جای پیشرفت داره 
آینده شغلی خوبی نداره مثل اکثر رشته ها مگر اینکه دبیری قبول بشی تضمینی آموزش و پرورش بگیردت 
یا اینکه تا دکتراش پیش بری و آخرش مدرس دانشگاه بشی 
اما اگه رشته ورزشی حرفه ی داری در سطح کشوری یا بیشتر میتونی به جای خوبی برسی

----------

